# Demo in MN



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

I need a whole house demolished and I don't have the expertise. Its 1 1/2 story full basement unsafe because of fire. Anyone from around here have any recommendations? I appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Wheres it at in Sootaland? Demoed many a home on Minnesoota. Hated doing them for a P&P Servicer since they just dont understand that once backfilled and sowed that there is settling that needs addressed weeks later.... We always found it hard to find clay for packing. Ask away..there are some very experienced Demo guys on forum. 

PS. How bad was this fire? Live for fire rebuilds  Must be really bad or house worth nothing....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I have partnered with a professional demolition company for large debris removal and demo projects. 

I take their bid and mark it up. When we do the job either me or someone else takes the pics of the work and dumpsters. 

They pull all the permits and have the correct insurance and equipment for the job. I just take pics and cash checks.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It all depends on the locale. We have had jobs from both extremes where we burned them to the ground and scraped the remains to having EPA and Natural Resources on site and having to appear before city councils.
Jumping on the back of a local demo guy is an easy fix if there is room for the markup.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I have partnered with a professional demolition company for large debris removal and demo projects.
> 
> I take their bid and mark it up. When we do the job either me or someone else takes the pics of the work and dumpsters.
> 
> They pull all the permits and have the correct insurance and equipment for the job. I just take pics and cash checks.


This is how we do it as well.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> This is how we do it as well.


Is how I do as well, but haven`t done one in a while! Not sure if 5 Brother will try there cost estimator crap or not!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Is how I do as well, but haven`t done one in a while! Not sure if 5 Brother will try there cost estimator crap or not!


Some Jennifer and I had a major blowout regarding a reassign yesterday. They wanted us to take an order at the edge of our coverage area for a dead mouse. We have never been to the property I said no. She told me that I needed to take the order or remove it from my coverage area. It got ugly when I explained to her that I didn't HAVE to do anything. I went off and explained to her that I was a sub. I don't have to justify anything and the 5 brothers packet says I have the right to refuse work. She said this would affect my rating. I stated that I don't acknowledge the ratings system. I only acknowledge paychecks.


----------



## Evictor (Oct 5, 2012)

Make sure you include asbestos test and possible drainage plan depending on city codes. Best bet is to get demo contractor and tack on to his price, just beware of the incidentals they can add up quick and put you in the hole.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> She said this would affect my rating. I stated that I don't acknowledge the ratings system. I only acknowledge paychecks.


Ratings spin is something nationals like 5 Brothers use to motivate and to intimidate subs into thinking they are one job away from extinction. My response to several regionals with 5B was to inform them that we had to prioritize our crews with the clients that provided us with the most revenues, and they just didn't pay enough to justify sending guys out on nickel and dime jobs.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> She said this would affect my rating./QUOTE]


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Wheres it at in Sootaland? Demoed many a home on Minnesoota. Hated doing them for a P&P Servicer since they just dont understand that once backfilled and sowed that there is settling that needs addressed weeks later.... We always found it hard to find clay for packing. Ask away..there are some very experienced Demo guys on forum.
> 
> PS. How bad was this fire? Live for fire rebuilds  Must be really bad or house worth nothing....



Use one of these to eliminate settling. Don't even need clay. Just whatever dirt you can find in 12" lifts with a little water if it's dry out......

http://www.surchat.org/contents/media/ramax bomag.jpg


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

I can see I have some serious research to do. Of course I can only do so much in 3 days. 2 of them weekend. Thanks for all the tips so far. Keep em coming!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Some Jennifer and I had a major blowout regarding a reassign yesterday. They wanted us to take an order at the edge of our coverage area for a dead mouse. We have never been to the property I said no. She told me that I needed to take the order or remove it from my coverage area. It got ugly when I explained to her that I didn't HAVE to do anything. I went off and explained to her that I was a sub. I don't have to justify anything and the 5 brothers packet says I have the right to refuse work. She said this would affect my rating. I stated that I don't acknowledge the ratings system. I only acknowledge paychecks.


You talk too them on the phone? I get a lot of unanswered calls and voice mails from them! I`ll check my voice mail and/or email and deem if it is important enough for me to respond or not! I do not play the phone game with any of them! I wouldn`t get any work done if I did! I normally only answer my phone for my crew members,wife,and Realtors!

hey craigslist hack! how`s 5 Brothers new program working out for you? The one were they give you a bonus if you get your work turned in time and none of it gets put into partials status! Like that will ever happen I always get dumb questions from them!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

"Photos of inside of refrigerator do not show crisper drawer condition. Also, you show three smoke alarms in the bedrooms but do not indicate which bedrooms. Is this a multi story house? Please update photos and confirm asap. Thanks."

Yeah, how's the bonus thing working for you?


----------



## bcollins (Apr 21, 2013)

*bonus program*



STARBABY said:


> You talk too them on the phone? I get a lot of unanswered calls and voice mails from them! I`ll check my voice mail and/or email and deem if it is important enough for me to respond or not! I do not play the phone game with any of them! I wouldn`t get any work done if I did! I normally only answer my phone for my crew members,wife,and Realtors!
> 
> hey craigslist hack! how`s 5 Brothers new program working out for you? The one were they give you a bonus if you get your work turned in time and none of it gets put into partials status! Like that will ever happen I always get dumb questions from them!


 work we did for another company that is also affiliated with 5 brothers done this bonus thing last year its a load of crock all they are doing is to try and motivate contractors to do more with less we dropped them cause there accounting department cant add still trying to get money owed to us from back as far as Feb 2013 and they have never replied :thumbsup:


----------

